# Upper Tahquamenon River float trip.



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

Thinking about heading up to the Tahquamenon river this summer and I was curious if anyone had any information on the upper portions of the river in regards to float times/camps etc. I'll most likely be doing this trip with a friend, but if not I may just take my kayak. I'll most likely be bringing my dog. Is the river ok to float above the falls? Would I be able to navigate it ok if I took my canoe instead of the kayak if I were to go solo? I've heard there's not a lot of public land around the upper portions of the river so that's one of my concerns. Any information would be appreciated.

Tight lines!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Be very careful with the dog you are travelling through some prime wolf country and they will not hesitate to kill it.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Yup... dog within sight, gun on hip, and rod in hand... sounds like fun. Ive heard many wolf howls the last few years while camping. Distinctly different that the coyotes. Pretty country up that way.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Most of the stuff I've been on above the falls is a warm water fishery. There are bigger boats with motors too. Some do 15+ mph. It's good canoeing water though. 

McPhee's Landing (sp?) would be a main access spot just NE of Newberry. Google it. 

Never camped that area without pulling a truck up to a site, so I can't help there. Natalie is one of those spots.

Personally, I view that area as pretty ugly until you get below the falls.


----------

